# Casserole Crazy: Hot Stuff for Your Oven!



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

As a child I remember flipping through my mother's cookbooks from the 1950's. They were full of offbeat gelatin molds and unusual ingredients in one

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

